# Brose motor repair - help!



## singlespeed.org (Feb 6, 2006)

I have a Raleigh Redux commuter bike. Comes with Brose hub motor.

The connection between the motor and hub seems to not be working, as when I pedal I hear the motor winding up real quick (as if under no load) and no pedal assist is happening. Contacted Brose in Germany, and they think it may "belt damage" and require a belt kit.

Here's the problem - Raleigh doesn't seem to have US operations any more. The web site listed on the manual (raleighusa.com) doesn't work and google searches don't find anything for them.

Brose said I should contact their service partner, a bike shop in Seattle. I am in San Francisco. I have contacted them, but no response yet and not expecting much. 

Anyone know of other brands using Brose motors such that I could look for local dealers who I can approach to see if they could do a fix? Or other suggestions on how I could get a fix?


----------



## nilswalk (Nov 26, 2014)

Specialized uses Brose motors


----------



## Jack7782 (Jan 1, 2009)

singlespeed.org said:


> I have a Raleigh Redux commuter bike. Comes with Brose hub motor.
> 
> The connection between the motor and hub seems to not be working, as when I pedal I hear the motor winding up real quick (as if under no load) and no pedal assist is happening. Contacted Brose in Germany, and they think it may "belt damage" and require a belt kit.
> 
> ...


FYI - Raleigh is/was part of Accell Group -








Consortium announces agreement to buy Accell Group


HEERENVEEN, Netherlands (BRAIN) — A consortium headed by Kohlberg Kravis Roberts & Co. reached a conditional agreement to buy the Accell Group N.V. The group, which includes Teslin Alpine Acquisition B.V., reached agreement on an all-cash offering for the shares for 1.56 billion euros ($1.76...




www.bicycleretailer.com


----------



## MikeTowpathTraveler (Aug 12, 2015)

Talk to these folks: Home - eBike Motor Repair They are the United States arm of Performance Line Bearings (now called this: Homepage - eBike Motor Centre (Performance Line Bearings)) in Great Britain. Peter at Ebike Motor Center is probably the world's foremost repair guy versed in fixing all of the mainstream motors.

You've mentioned this motor as being a hub motor? I think it's a mid-drive, no? 

You will need to identify which Brose motor you actually have. It sounds to me like what you will end up doing is shipping the mid drive motor out to Ebikemotorrepair for evaluation and repair by them. 

Check out the Electric Bike Review forum site for info on Brose motors and that internal drive belt repair. I believe that belt breakage on the Brose's is a common, well known problem.


----------



## sooslow (Dec 14, 2017)

Thanks for posting this. My 2020 Turbo Levo's motor just took a crap, sounds like marbles, I did buy it new, kind of a back door purchase that saved me $1000 in 12/19, but got no receipt. Bad move in hindsight. Am gonna look into doing it myself through the links you posted.


----------



## singlespeed.org (Feb 6, 2006)

Follow up. I took it to a local Specialized dealer (smaller one, but close by) and they said they only buy their parts for the motor through Specialized, so would only be able to get the parts if it happen to be the same motor models they use. They said it likely wasn't, but recommended 2 electric bike specialist shops in SF. 

Called the closer one (which does say of their web site that they work on all brand ebikes) and the bike is down there now. They are going o charge $80 to open it up and determine what is wrong and if they can get parts, then if so, will do the fix (at additional charge). I found a spot that talks about these belt kits from Brose being $150-200, so going to lighten my wallet a bit before all is done.

I did get a reply from the service partner in Seattle and they did say they have the kits available.

@sooslow I don't think lack of receipt would be an issue, unless you are trying to warranty it.


----------



## Bigwheel (Jan 12, 2004)

A little late to the party it seems but for future reference this shop in Denver is supposed to provide a good Brose service as well as other brands? 






Home - eBike Motor Repair


parts, service, repair, bosch, Brose, Yamaha, Shimano, Bafang, Impulse, Panasonic,Specialized turbo levo, Turbo Kenevo, Haibike, haibike ses sprocket bearing, Trek Powerfly, Cannondale, Santa Cruz heckler, motor problems,Kit, S, T, Gen 1, Gen 2, Gen 4, X, PW, PW-X, aftermarket, out-of-warranty




ebikemotorrepair.com


----------

